# Green Hair/thread algea breading on Mopani?!



## Odin (Mar 10, 2008)

So I have this algea issue with green long thread like algea growing from the upper half of my wood arrangement.

I have a few ideas maybe some one could offer there own or confirm mine. First a picture:








So my idea is it grows towards the top b/c the light intensity? 
Surface Temp?
Water Flow current speed?
My DIY C02 Sys?
any of these factors any advice?http://http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f57/simon62307/DSCF4349.jpg


----------



## discusnuts (Apr 2, 2008)

hair algae. i had it to happen in my tank on the driftwood. find you some fresh water olive nerite snails. i got my first ones from www.liveaquaria.com but you my be able to get them a lot cheeper from a local fish store. if they do not have them see if they can order them b/c they are worth the money i have not had any hair algae sense and have not had to clean the glass. u will need about 1 to 2 per gallon


----------



## Angelsdad (Feb 3, 2008)

Actually, I have nerites and mine have no appetite for hair algae. I manually remove it and dose with Excel but it always returns. I've heard that you can double your CO2 injection and kill it.


----------

